# =) EVERYONE'S on Tetra Color Bits



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

FINALLY!

I got my whole community fish crew on Tetra Color Bits and Flake!

Now I got the rest on it too! =) I'm sooooo happy
Flagtail
Pink Tail Chalceus
Indo Datnoid
=) ALL of em are now luving colorbits!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice i hate having diferent types of food for my fish lol Just dont feed yourself  lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I think i have 15 different types of food for them! But I'm more happy feeding colorbits cuz I can use a small measuring spoon and sprinkle it bit by bit =)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

my fishes eat practically anything, currently im using five different foods i rotate


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> my fishes eat practically anything, currently im using five different foods i rotate


To have a Datnoid eat colorbits? It's the biggest suprise!
And to have my flagtails to do it? took a long long while!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know colorbits. Are they the best food?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Not the best food, just the easiest way for me to feed!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

thats what I feed most of my fish too ... exept the aro, lungfish and the featherfin.... i feed them bloodworms and shrimp pellets and occasionaly ciclid pellets (have them left over from when i sold my green terror and oscar)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I think eveyrone always ahve some left over cichlid pellets, I feed that to my tetras too, HAHA!


----------

